# What do you guys think about this zombie bite?



## BloodChef (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## BloodChef (Oct 16, 2012)

Aw, the pics not working.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, it is - gross! Better get that looked at STAT!:jol:


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

you are sure to be infected from the looks of that thing..........


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

*shivers* that is so freaking gross!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh dear God...it's PUSSY!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I do believe that I saw Rick on the walking dead sever a man's leg for a bit that looked quite similar to that. Very nice work.

@ Deb: when I first read your comment, my inner lecherous old man saw a word completely different than the one you meant.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I think it's too late. A bullet to the head is the only cure now. Good work.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

debbie5 said:


> Oh dear God...it's PUSSY!


uh.... wow.

There actually doesn't appear to be a single word to describe something that is full of pus ... but nice try! Made me giggle.

And GREAT wound! I would like to see the steps involved in that.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Dr. Maniaco said:


> uh.... wow.
> 
> There actually doesn't appear to be a single word to describe something that is full of pus ... but nice try! Made me giggle.
> 
> And GREAT wound! I would like to see the steps involved in that.


Wiping Dr. Pepper off my monitor screen....ROFLMBO.

I agree great wound!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is really really yuck looking, great work!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Just gross enough! Fantastic!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Merriam-Webster:
Definition of PUSSY

: full of or resembling pus <a pussy wound>


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

OMG!! I miss read PUSSY myself..I need help!!
As for the wound, thats just gross!! great job, I'm glad I havent eaten yet and may not for a while...thats nasty!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Came for the gore, stayed for the awesome, LOLed for the debbie5


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> Merriam-Webster:
> Definition of PUSSY
> 
> : full of or resembling pus <a pussy wound>


LOL!!!! 
I read it as the female anatomy too but way funnier with your correction Debbie. Many of us will be getting a big chuckle out of this thread!!!! Poor Debbie...so wonderfully innocent.

What was this thread about....oh yeah, wicked nasty wound! Nice work Bloodchef!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That's disgusting.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Nasty!!! I love it! Can you post a how-to? :smilekin:


----------



## DreadKnightswife (Oct 16, 2011)

That is gross! I would deffinately be running for the hills if anyone came near me with a wound like that!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I guess that is how you got your name, Bloodchef! Wow that wound looks so friggin realistic! And the pus is a nice addition. A how to on this would be loverly.....just saying...


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Rahnefan said:


> Came for the gore, stayed for the awesome, LOLed for the debbie5


Well stated!

That wound is horrificly real Too perfect!


----------



## DeathStalker01 (Oct 24, 2012)

Fan-freaking-tastic, I love that wound...


----------



## Kraken (Sep 7, 2012)

I may be the only person that wasn't grossed out....I'm a PT and do wound care on a regular basis. I looked at it and thought..wow..that is a crazy wound on an amputated leg.

Had to look at it a few times....lol. Very realistic though. Well done.


----------



## BloodChef (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments!!!


----------

